# Is it worth getting satellite TV? There are not a lot of kids channels on it!



## elainem (21 Nov 2010)

Is it worth getting satellite TV. There are not a lot of kids channels on it. 

Just wondered is it worth getting. 

Offer of 120 to install. 

Are there any undesirable channles coming in on them that would be unsuitable for kids. 

Advice appreciated.


----------



## redchariot (21 Nov 2010)

Sky is relatively expensive but it is really worth it. If nothing else, the Sky+ is absolutely brilliant e.g. for pausing and rewinding live tv

Basic Package is €23 per month which in has all the run of the mill channel e.g. Sky1, Living, Comedy Central and a whole lot more; you can add on extra channels e.g. Childrens Package (which has a huge variety of channels covering kids of all ages) for €2/month.

The big bucks start building up if you start adding Sky Sports or Movies; if you went the whole hog, it will cost €76/month in total.

The minimum subscription is 12 months; they may offer you free installation or a free box if you commit to buying for example Sky Movies (maybe even the first month or two free) for the full 12 months so you will have to be careful. In fairness, Sky are not really sneaky about this as they are quite up front but just don't jump into any deals without thinking it through first


----------



## redchariot (21 Nov 2010)

http://www.sky.com/ireland

This link will give you all the details.

By the way, if you are thinking of getting SkyHD, it is not all that brilliant; yes it is a sharper picture and if you can afford an extra €15/month, by all means go for it but to be honest, the non-HD picture is still really good on its own (miles better than terrestial tv).


----------



## redchariot (21 Nov 2010)

As regards to your fears of children watching unsuitable channels, there is Parental Control in place which allows you to control what channels can be watched. You would need to put in a PIN number if you want to watch these channels. Can't comment on how effective this is as I never needed to use it.


----------



## elainem (21 Nov 2010)

*Is satellite t.v. worth it*

Thanks for all the replies. Wondered also was the satellite free to air stuff worth getting, or is it better to go with a package deal. The once-off payment for free to air is attractive, but I'm told they don't have kids channels. Anyone any advice on free to air - or whatever its called - also. Thanks again.


----------



## Complainer (21 Nov 2010)

There is lots of kids stuff on the UPC basic package - Nick and CBBC etc.


----------



## allthedoyles (21 Nov 2010)

elainem said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Wondered also was the satellite free to air stuff worth getting, or is it better to go with a package deal. The once-off payment for free to air is attractive, but I'm told they don't have kids channels. Anyone any advice on free to air - or whatever its called - also. Thanks again.


 
What you do is this : - If you know someone with Sky , take out the viewing card and flick through the channels .

This will show you which channels you will get on free to air Sky Satellite  .

For kids channels start at no. 601


----------



## wishbone (22 Nov 2010)

*Kids on FTA*

Hiya,

We have FTA Satellite only (and RTE via bunny ears - digital)
Best move we ever made.
Nick and all those American shows just do my head in!
Now we have Cbeebies, CBBC and CITV only.

But there are other kids channels, we've just kept them hidden for the moment - our kids are quite young still..but the other channels have just what they want also.

Tiny Pop, Tiny Pop+1 for tinies, Chuggington and the rest
Pop Girl, Pop Girl +1 for 8year old type girls - sleep over club etc
Kix (aimed specifically at boys, skateboarding type stuff!)

Then there are loads of music channels.
BBC streams for sports
All BBCs
All ITVs
All C4s
Five
BBC News, Sky News, CNN News
Movie channels - Film Four, moviesformen1, moviesformen2 (not girlie movies!!)


I'd go FTA any time...and it's free.
We installed it ourselves.


----------



## bullworth (22 Nov 2010)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=130506

Have a look at my thread above. I watch TV for free now. I have hundreds of free satellite channels plus I have a crystal clear reception of RTE/TV3 via an old fashioned aerial which can be installed inside your attic so noone can see it on your roof. For a small once off cost I really saved a lot of money into the future.


----------



## IrishRain (22 Nov 2010)

I pay €70 pm for SKY and would love to get free to air instead. Do I need to buy the FTA sat kit for €150 or will the dish I have work if I get a new box. I'm clueless and broke!


----------



## SparkRite (22 Nov 2010)

IrishRain said:


> I pay €70 pm for SKY and would love to get free to air instead. Do I need to buy the FTA sat kit for €150 or will the dish I have work if I get a new box. I'm clueless and broke!



Stop paying Sky and pretty soon you will have a "freesat" box!

Just pull out the card, reset the box and see what channels you can view.

One of the problems with using a Sky box as a Freesat box is that you will not get the Freesat EPG.


----------



## elainem (22 Nov 2010)

*satellite t.v. is it worth it?*

Hi! everyone, thanks for all your replies. Got the free to air satellite dish etc today - loads of channels and some kids stuff too. The cost was e150 and not future bills. The guy said I could get an old fashioned Bunny Ears Aerial and put that one in when I wanted to wactch RTE and disconnect the sky box. It seems really good and, even better, no monthly direct debits.

Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## NerdyNed (22 Nov 2010)

There of plenty of Free to air channels available via satellite.

You have two options for free to air programing.
1: Get an FTA reciever setup. You'll get the channels without the EPG.
2: Go up north and buy a Freesat box. Youll get all the chanells available with the option in point 1 along with a full EPG system and red button interactive stuff.

List of Freesat channels. (I'm not sure how up to date this is)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_channels_on_Freesat

A list of all free to air channels on Astra 2 (The satellite your dish will be pointed at)
en.kingofsat.net/freqs.php?&pos=28.2E&standard=All&ordre=freq&filtre=Clear

Also, bare in mind that RTE are supposed to launce a satellite service called Saorsat sometime this year. Not sure if this is still on the cards.

Existing satellite equipment generally wont work with the RTE satellite service. They intend using a different system to Sky, Freesat etc to broadcast thier services.

wikipedia.org/wiki/Saorsat

You'll have to copy/paste the links.


----------



## wishbone (24 Nov 2010)

elainem said:


> Hi! everyone, thanks for all your replies. Got the free to air satellite dish etc today - loads of channels and some kids stuff too. The cost was e150 and not future bills. The guy said I could get an old fashioned Bunny Ears Aerial and put that one in when I wanted to wactch RTE and disconnect the sky box. It seems really good and, even better, no monthly direct debits.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you.


With our TV you don't need to disconnect the Satellite box.
The 'Bunny ears' connects into the regular aerial socket in the TV so it's our 'source 1'
The Satellite receiver connects into the TV via Scart, so it's 'Source 2'
You shouldn't have to physically disconnect your receiver, just switch between sources.
If it's a really old TV and you can't do it with your remote, you should just be able to turn off your receiver and your TV will revert back to regular TV channels via bunny ears, or change TV channel...I would think.


----------



## joolsveer (24 Nov 2010)

I have a TV that receives MPEG4 so I have the Irish digital terrestrial channels from an external aerial. For the UK stations I have a Humax STB and I am very happy with the picture quality from both sources. I used have Sky HD and I paid about €100 per month for the service. I now have no running costs.


----------

